# cartonner / faire un carton



## lauchi93

un amigo mio me dijo:
je t´ adore ma poule. tu cartone. gros bisou.

que quiso decir con poule y cartone?

si alguien me puede ayudar. gracias.


----------



## Lisory

Hola,

Son palabras de la jergua juvenil (por lo menos "cartonner") y encontraras definiciones de otras palabras por el estilo en :

http://cobra.le.cynique.free.fr/accueil.php

*cartonner* [kaʀtɔne] verbe intransitif. 1. Réussir dans un domaine : « Je cartonne en math avec les notes que j'me paye ! » 2. Avoir un accident : « J'ai cartonné en voiture en allant au boulot, j'suis arrêté 2 mois ! » 3. Avoir des rapports sexuels : « A force de cartonner, dans tous les azimuts, | Des gonzesses qu'ont le coeur planté en haut des cuisses, | La rouquine du pressing, des minettes ou des putes » Renaud / Baston ! (Marche à l'ombre - 1980) . 

*Poule* : femme ou fille (argotique)

J'espère t'avoir aidé à comprendre ce que ton ami voulais te dire. Le plus important est "je t'adore", non ?

Un saludo


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas tardes, bonjour,

Después de las explicaciones de Lisory, propongo: _triunfas_ por tu _cartonnes_.

Me pregunto si _ma poule_, a parte de la definición habitual, no se puede, aquí, añadir a la larga lista de nombres de animales que empleamos en francés a la hora de ser cariñosos:
- mon canard/ ma puce/ mon poussin/ ma caille/ mon chaton...

No sé. Vuestras opiniones.
Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## lauchi93

Muchas gracias!!!!!!


----------



## irinastic

Hola a todos !
Os agradeceria mucho si alguien me pudiera ayudar a encontrar el equivalente de la palabra _"*cartonner"*_ en español*.* El contexto es: "Terminator est maintenant une série et elle cartonne aux États-Unis".
La única traducción  que encontré yo es *"encartonar*", que no vale en este caso. 

Muchisimas gracias de antemano.


----------



## yserien

_P. ext.  _Marquer d'un carton, censurer. _Des ouvrages cartonnés ou défendus par la police_ (LAS CASES, _Le Mémorial de Sainte-Hélène, _t.(TLF i)
Que ha sido censurada esa película.


----------



## rxkld

irinastic said:


> Hola a todos !
> Os agradeceria mucho si alguien me pudiera ayudar a encontrar el equivalente de la palabra _"*cartonner"*_ en español*.* El contexto es: "Terminator est maintenant une série et elle cartonne aux États-Unis".
> La única traducción que encontré yo es *"encartonar*", que no vale en este caso.
> 
> Muchisimas gracias de antemano.


 
*Cartonner* se dice de algo/alguien que tiene muchísimo exito. Por ejemplo ;(Terminator) a la gente le gusta mucho esta serie y por consecuencia tiene un gran auditorio en estados unidos. 
Pero no conozco el equivalente en español. ¡Lo siento!


----------



## irinastic

Muchas gracias por su respuesta tan rápida.


----------



## yserien

Hay una evidente contradicción entre censurar y tener éxito.Habrá que revisar las fuentes.


----------



## yserien

_(Familier)_ Attaquer, critiquer vigoureusement. _Il s'est fait *cartonner* par la plupart des critiques._
*cartonner* _intransitif_ 1er groupe (conjugaison)
_(Familier)_ Avoir du succès, l'emporter haut la main. _Notre équipe a *cartonné* hier._
_(Populaire)_ Être dangereux, exposé etc. _Il vaut mieux ne pas moisir dans le coin, ça *cartonnner.(Wikipedia fr.*_
_*Pues parece ser que tenemos razón los dos ,el verbo cartonner admite las dos formas, transitivo e intransitivo.
*_


----------



## irinastic

Creo que me quedaré con lo de *"tener o cosechar muchos éxitos*" me vale más por el contexto, pero muchas gracias a los dos por su ayuda.


----------



## mariange

Bonjour à tous.  Je propose pour cartonner, dans ce contexte, una película *que arrasa/ que está arrasando* en este momente, *que está teniendo mucho exito,* o incluso *que está barriendo.*
Un saludo


----------



## mariange

...y quizás también, dado que se trata de una película *" que está teniendo un gran éxito de taquilla"*


----------



## rxkld

yserien said:


> Hay una evidente contradicción entre censurar y tener éxito.Habrá que revisar las fuentes.


 
Hola yserien.
En francés, cartonner quere decir *(en este contexto)* tener muchísimo exíto. 
Es una palabra utilizada coloquialmente . Es lo mismo que decir ; *"Faire un carton"* (lo que es una expresión coloquial). *Cartonner* tambien puede decir ; *tener o provocar un accidente de tráfico* (con un coche o cualquier vehículo). 
Un saludo amistoso.


----------



## rxkld

irinastic said:


> Muchas gracias por su respuesta tan rápida.


 
Buenas noche irinastic.
Para una mejor aclaración.
Me recuerda otras expresiones quoloquiales, parecidas a "cartonner".
Nosotros decimos tambien *"faire un tabac".* Lo que quiere decir lo mismo que "cartonner" (en contexto de tener gran exíto). Tambien utilizamos *"faire un carton"* en el mismo contexto (de tener gran exíto) ; "Ce film a fait un véritable carton".
Pues se puede decir sobre una serie o película por ejemplo ; *"qu'elle cartonne"* o *"qu'elle fait un carton"* o *"qu'elle fait un tabac". *

Pero *"faire un carton"* tambien puede decir ; _*matar a varias personas*_ *con una arma de fuego.* 
Por ejemplo ; _*"Le tueur fou, a fait un carton sur les malheureux passants qui se trouvaient là sur son chemin".*_

Esperando que esas explicaciones te traigan mejor aclaración. 
Amistosamente*. *


----------



## irinastic

Hola y gracias a todos !
La respuesta de *mariange *es perfecta, teniendo en cuenta que se trata de la serie "Terminator"
Saludos cordiales.


----------



## irinastic

Buenas noches *rxkld !*
Me han servido de mucho sus explicaciones, ya que aparte de "*cartonner" *he aprendido otras connotaciones coloquiales para "tener gran éxito".
Muchas gracias y un cordial saludo.


----------



## Ryoshin

Para precisar el contexto, como Cintia&Martine lo ha escrito, "ma poule" es un apodito más o menos utilizado que se usa sobre todo entre amigos especialmente en Quebec (provincia de Canadá) y en Francia. La equivalencia es "mi amigo", ¡simplemente! 
Hay otras significaciones como "chiquita" o "chica muy sexy" pero es básicamente una manera de llamar un amigo, aquí 


Por la expression "tu cartonnes" que se usa exclusivamente en el Europa francofona (particularmente en Francia), en este caso, significa "¡Eres la mejor!" Es un complemento a «Je t'adore!» porque también significa que a la persona le gusta ti.

Ojalá te ayude, ¡aúnque hace mucho tiempo que ha escrito su mensaje!
Ciao!


----------



## danirh8

A todos nos han servido las explicaciones dadas, a pesar de la distancia en el tiempo. hoy la escuche de un compañero español hacia otras que iban a hacer un examen, le ha puesto : Vous allez cartonner!!


----------



## irinastic

Muy buenas noches *danirh8* !
Me alegro mucho que a pesar de la distancia y el tiempo mi pregunta "de hace tanto tiempo" sigue dejando huellas...  

Un saludo cordial


----------



## totor

rxkld said:


> Nosotros decimos tambien *"faire un tabac"*.



Otras locuciones similares para lo mismo:

*Casser la baraque.
Faire un malheur.
Un succès bœuf.
*


----------



## irinastic

Muy buenas noches *totor !!!*
Mil gracias por sus sugerencias, "*uno nunca se acuesta sin aprender algo nuevo". *

Un saludo cordial


----------



## shaelkonef

Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos​
Hola a todos.

Esta viendo un standup de Gad Elmaleh cuando él solto la siguiente frase, refiriéndose a la salida de un nuevo álbum musical

"ca va cartoneé"

asumo que será algo así como "será un éxito" o algo similiar.


----------



## jprr

Bonjour,
*ç*a va cartonn*er* (infinitivo) Sí un exito completo; tal vez te valga este hilo ...


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Exacto: proviene, si no mal recuerdo, de _Faire un carton._


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Juan Jacob Vilalta said:


> Exacto: proviene, si no mal recuerdo, de _Faire un carton._


Y _faire un carton_ es cuando, en el tiro al blanco, todos los proyectiles dan en el centro.


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Víctor Pérez said:


> Y _faire un carton_ es cuando, en el tiro al blanco, todos los proyectiles dan en el centro.


 
Me lo quitaste de la boca.
Es cuando en el tiro al blanco... se da en el blanco.
Curioso, en México al cartoncito lo llamamos Diana, y dar en la Diana.
(¿Será por la Diosa de los Cazadores? A saber).
(En mis tiempos, en la feria, el centro de la Diana tenía un botoncito... al pegarle con el perdigón, te tomaba automáticamente una foto apuntando... digo... anecdotario que espero no sea borrado).

Oséase: significa _Éxito total._


----------



## shaelkonef

ok
muchas gracias!

y bueno, en Perú(y creo que en español en general) el 'blanco' se llama diana.
y hacer un 10 es eso, dar todos las flechas al centro.

Por otro lado, recuerdo que "carton" también tiene algo que  ver con "mudanza" (en argot).. demenagement, faire des cartons no es cierto?


----------



## Aire_Azul

Hola, 

  Sí Shaelkonef, es lo que significa muy a menduo en plural, pero no tiene nada que ver con “Faire UN carton”= “dar en la Diana” como lo explicaron muy bien Juan Jacob y Víctor.

  Un saludo
  Josiane


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,


shaelkonef said:


> "ça va cartonner"


- Va a pegar fuerte

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## rxkld

Víctor Pérez said:


> Y _faire un carton_ es cuando, en el tiro al blanco, todos los proyectiles dan en el centro.


 
¡Exactamente Victor!
Es el sentido primero .


----------

